# Null



## ahamedkh (Jun 5, 2015)

If you guys want to see it, I can upload the original document.


----------



## Anonü (Sep 15, 2015)

Can you upload it. I think it may come in useful to me. This girl put her dog in my car and I have been finding dog hairs a week later.


Anyways sorry to hear about that but if it was really a service dog that's no good. Uber doesn't need that bad press. You shouldn't have said the words service dog to her. That is the golden ticket excuse for pet owners. I sat and watched as a lady got like 500,000 frequent flyer miles because they wouldn't let her bring her service animal and she made a fuss about it.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Mistake #1. Do not be desperate, don't accept riders with 4.1 ratings. 
Mistake #2. If you see a dog, drive off. Don't talk to a rider. Cancel as a wrong address. Say you couldn't find them. 

That being said, sorry this happened to you. A lot of dishonest people there. I'm pretty sure this lady's dog is not a service animal. I had a few riders with a service animal. Nicest people in the world. And also you could tell it was a service animal.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

US drivers are subject to the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA). That's why we are required to transport service animals. Does Canada have something similar?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

NEVER start a ride before pax is in and buckled. 
That way they can't rate you, and Uber would only have a record of a canceled fare for passenger no show. Your word against hers you had a conversation.

Is Lyft an alternative for you? Less work, more money in my market.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your deactivation. I've only taken one dog once in my car, and to be honest, the dog was a lot nicer than the rider. I vowed never to pick up another animal (unless it was a service animal). I hate animals in cars. I got pinged a few months ago and arrived at a crappy house at the end of a dirt road. Young girl came out who looked like she just got dressed and had a scruffy looking dog tied to a old bit of rope. Told her I dont accept animals and simply drove off. 

I would make an appeal to your local office. Try and speak with the manager, promise to be on your best behavior and ask for a second chance. The advice up thread is solid. Dont pick up 4.1 pax, dont start trip unless you are happy, have the difficult conversation with the rider before they get in the car. Good luck.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

That's how terrible it is to be at the mercy of one spiteful complaint that can turn your life upside down. Uber doesn't even wanna hear our side of the story before giving us the boot. All our investment labor and thousands of satisfied riders and all else down the drain with just one lying old grumpy spiteful person's word with no proof. Way to go Guber ....


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

To be clear, did you start the trip or not? Your only recourse here is to bombard uber support with emails stating your story. Include the doctors note. Take the doctors note to the Toronto office. Email your story to your local news stations (small chance anything will come of it).

To those who say he shouldn't have started the trip, does it matter? The pax has enough info to file a complaint even if you don't start the trip, correct?


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

I think the pax has nothing much except a msg that the ride was cancelled,and in that case Uber cannot be sure if you even found the pax as your reason for such a cancel could be wrong address or no show etc. And the Pax gets to the request screen for their next victim.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I took dogs about 6 times so far. Only 2 of them were service animals. they were both very well behaved and trained animals. there was no question about them being service animals. Owners pro-actively explained without me asking that they were a service animal. In other cases, owners tricked me, such as: A person comes and sits in the car, as I start the meter they ask me to wait for the other person. Other person comes into the car with a dog and dictates "the dog is coming!" with no room for negotiation! I one starred these cheaters! Both real service dog owners tipped me at the end the ride. they were very nice people with disabilities that I could even see. A lot of cheaters out there, we need to be careful. if they cheat and bring their dog into my car, I have a cloth to open on the seats and keep my car clean. I will 1 star them if I know they were cheaters. Otherwise, I will help them and give them 5 star.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Is that a service dog?

What task has it been trained to perform?


Those are the questions you can ask. Emotional support is no longer recognized as a valid task, so if you get that answer you can dump them. Otherwise you have to take the dog, allergies or not.

I've had a number of dogs, and one cat, in the car and most of them were service dogs, and all the service dogs were obvious enough that I wouldn't even have to ask to know the answers to both questions. No issues aside from maybe a little hair that I had to use a lint roller on.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Lawyer up. You have the medical records. Could be a good lawsuit for you. And call your local media, but only after you lawyer up and get professional advice on approaching the media.


----------



## ahamedkh (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the advices. And I did not start the trip. I cancelled it later under Rider Requested Cancel. 

And here is a copy of my doctor's note. I am going to the office now again with it, lets see what happens.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Munajj said:


> Thanks a lot for the advices. And I did not start the trip. I cancelled it later under Rider Requested Cancel.
> 
> And here is a copy of my doctor's note. I am going to the office now again with it, lets see what happens.


going to the office is a good idea.

try to talk to them with the proof at hand.

once they see they may be in for a legal loss, they will probably reinstate you.

uber corporate might be an a-hole but people looking at you and talking to you right there, in your face might have better understanding and judgement.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

My response to Uber would have been..... What service dog?


----------



## FusaichiPegasusK (Sep 17, 2015)

I absolutely adore animals, have dogs & carry them in my car regularly, but I have a backseat canvas hammock I set up for them, buckle them in so that they can't get off the hammock, & I keep the door covered with door covers so that they don't scratch the vinyl. Obviously none of that is set up when I am Ubering. I vacuum after they've been in & I use Windex on the windows so there's no streaks from their noses.

I had someone go to get in a few weeks ago with a dog. She started to ask me if it was okay if she came in with an animal, turned around, saw a "loves dogs" bumper sticker on the back of my car, and went "Oh, it's okay, you love dogs!"

I *do* love dogs & I had no problem letting her in with the dog, but it kind of pissed me off that she didn't even bother to finish asking if it was okay. Fortunately, she kept the dog in her lap the whole time & he caused no problems, but she didn't even give me a chance to ask if he was good in the car or got carsick or anything like that! I had an entire day of driving ahead of me still at that point & I would've been really ticked off if I had to stop to vacuum or clean up dog puke.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> What task has it been trained to perform?
> 
> Those are the questions you can ask. ...


Disagree. You can ask, but the owner is under no obligation to answer your very rude and personal question. The only allowance for asking those questions is from an employee of a covered entity. 
The dog handler or trainer cannot be made to demonstrate any task just because you question the validity of the animal and the owner's needs. Not all disabilities are easily discerned. Did you know dogs can be trained to smell the breath of a diabetic and react to low blood sugar? Did you know dogs can be trained to sense and warn of an oncoming epileptic seizure? Did you know service veterans use their dogs to ease the torture and emotional upset of PTSD? These are all recognized ADA service animal disabilities.

Just because you can't see the disability, doesn't mean it's not there. A service dog is a service dog. Deny someone access to your car and see how long it takes for your court summons to show up in the mail. 
Asking a person with an anxiety disorder to either describe their ailment or cause the dog to demonstrate a certain behavior because you're "curious" is very much like me asking you whether or not your spouse gives good head.

You can't confuse the animal by asking it to demonstrate how it assists the owner if there is no reason for the behavior.

It's f*cking personal jack - don't ask, just let the dog in your car and save yourself a ton of legal trouble.

*GENERAL RULES*
*Q7. What questions can a covered entity's employees ask to determine if a dog is a service animal?
A*. In situations where it is not obvious that the dog is a service animal, staff may ask only two specific questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability? and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform? Staff are not allowed to request any documentation for the dog, require that the dog demonstrate its task, or inquire about the nature of the person's disability.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber should have ping filters for this.
As part of driver setup, a prospective partner should be asked questions like "do you have allergic reactions to animals?"
Same for pax. Same pre ping filter for special needs.
This is Uber cutting corners.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I have two cats and I guarantee you there's cat dander all through my car.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

4.1
NUFF SAID​


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I agree- what you described doesn't sound like a service dog. A lot of people claim their pet is a service animal so they can take it to places where regular pets are not allowed, like stores, restaurants, etc. Hope you can get this worked out.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

HI,

Here is another way of looking at your situation...

Why should THEIR disability necessarily OVERRIDE YOUR disability.

If you have medical proof of your issue then I think it would NOT be fair to keep you offline.

Hope this perspective helps

Andy


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

4.1 = do not pick up. Matter of fact I wouldn't even accept that ping.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Most people with legit service animals are friendly, plesant & understanding. Most people with phoney service animals are rude a-holes.

To earn a 4.1 is not easy to do so you know where this phoney lands.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> US drivers are subject to the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA). That's why we are required to transport service animals. Does Canada have something similar?


This is an example of Uber seemingly distancing itself from any kind of regulatory concern or responsibility. As a taxi driver, I am allowed to refuse a call from my dispatcher for any reason. If I make a habit of it or I abuse the policy, they can stop leasing to me. If we have a dog, any dog with a pax, the dispatcher will ask the driver with the call behind them if they have a problem with a dog. It is a service dog, that may be noted. If a particular driver is allergic or the driver is afraid of dogs, there is zero issue, it goes to another driver who is allowed to turn it down. the taxi company must comply and haul service dogs but no individual driver is expected to drive a dog if it they are afraid, allergic or it is against their religion. I prefer to haul dogs and think of myself as one on a good day.

It shouldn't be so damned difficult. As a taxi driver, I am expected to haul people from a to b or at least make an attempt. If say weather conditions are unsafe, I am free to abandon the attempt. If someone has a pax who seems to be a threat to their safety, they are allowed to end the trip. In order to be compliant, I find it very hard to believe that every car needs to be ADA compliant. Allergies and fears are real. Personally, my guess is that this has more to do with Uber not wanting to be seen as a transportation business. Any attempt at regulation, if it is unavoidable, it falls on the shoulder of the driver.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> Disagree...
> 
> *GENERAL RULES*
> *Q7. What questions can a covered entity's employees ask to determine if a dog is a service animal?
> A*. In situations where it is not obvious that the dog is a service animal, staff may ask only two specific questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability? and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform? Staff are not allowed to request any documentation for the dog, require that the dog demonstrate its task, or inquire about the nature of the person's disability.


In what way do you disagree with me. You quoted the precise questions I said that you could ask. The only other stipulation I mentioned is that emotional support is not valid, and it's not, emotional support dogs are not trained service dogs and not protected under ADA clauses (they added that stipulation because of the abuse it was causing). There are indeed a ton of other tasks dogs can be trained to perform including various seizure dogs and the low blood sugar sniffer, personally all the service dogs I've had in the car have all been seeing eye dogs, which are usually quite obvious as to their function.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

ahamedkh said:


> Hello, I apologize for creating a thread for this topic as it already has been discussed several times. I just got deactivated from Uber regarding this issue. I am a uber partner from Toronto, ON.
> 
> Last friday I got a ping 3 minutes away in uptown Toronto and as I was searching for getting a ride to downtown, I accepted it. The rider in question had a rating of 4.1 and upon arriving to pick her up, I realized why. She was a middle aged woman carrying a furry little black dog with few luggages beside her with no sign of having any kind of disability issues. From the moment I arrived, she talked with me with the tone of utter disgust and ordered me to (Not ask or request) to put her luggage into my trunk. I was about to get off my car to oblige but just before that, I noticed her dog. It was not wearing any kind of tag or jacket a service animal usually wears. I politely told her that I am extremely allergic to domestic animals and the only time I will consider tolerating such close proximity to an animal will be if it is a service dog which is required for her accessibility. She told me it is a service dog, and thats when I asked her for showing me a reasonable proof that it was one (I did not know that by law she is not required to show me any kind of proof). She said she did not have any and started warning me that I would get into trouble with Uber if I did not take her. I told her sorry once again and offered to call another Uber for her. She point blank refused and shut the door on my face. So I waited there as she called a Cab and then left.
> 
> ...


I bet you drove during the strike too... Now you come looking for help when uber spit on you.... This stuff will continue to happen. I hope it work out for you...


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> In what way do you disagree with me.


you are not a covered entity employee. You can ask if there is a disability, but you can't deny service based on whether or not you think the dog's capacity as a service animal is bogus. Even if it's an emotional support dog, there is no way to distinguish between that and an ADA covered disability. Telling people they can decide for themselves whether or not to accept an animal in their car is bad advice, and I disagree with that advice.


----------



## ahamedkh (Jun 5, 2015)

The proper protocol in a situation like this is wait for the passenger till she makes other arrangements. Which I did. I offered her saying if I can call her another uber or not. She did not even let me finish the sentence while yelling at me that she will write to Uber about this. 

Thing is even if you are allergic, by law you have to take service animals if the allergy you have can be controlled by taking medication. I do not know if you guys read my doctor's note, mine cannot be taken care of by means of normal medications. I have to go on a 6 months long allergy shots course if an attack like this happen. It happened before, and I had to drop out of school because of it for six months. I am about to graduate now, how can I even risk something like that? This whole situation is feeling unreal to me. I have bought my car thinking of Uber as a support and now I am so tensed and frustrated that I haven't eaten anything for over a day thinking what I am going to do now. My midterm starts in 2 days and I cannot even concentrate. All I can think of is how am I going to ask my dad for more money on the top of my tuition fees. 

Can't they see the humane side of it? Don't they have sons or daughters? I really have nothing to say right now.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> Even if it's an emotional support dog, there is no way to distinguish between that and an ADA covered disability.


There is actually an easy way to tell. The ADA specifies that emotional support dogs are not service dogs.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm


Allergies and fear of dogs are not valid reasons for denying access or refusing service to people using service animals. When a person who is allergic to dog dander and a person who uses a service animal must spend time in the same room or facility, for example, in a school classroom or at a homeless shelter,* they both should be accommodated by assigning them, if possible, to different locations within the room or different rooms in the facility.*

Dunno, but it seems that if you make an attempt to get another car everybody is being accommodated.


----------



## UberMeow (Oct 15, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Is that a service dog?
> 
> What task has it been trained to perform?
> 
> ...


Its against the Ada to question the validity of an animal said to be a service animal... if they say it is, well by law it is.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber cuts off drivers who get below a 4.6. Why would anyone accept a passenger with a rating lower than what gets us fired? My cut off is 4.7. Anything lower than a 4.7 will never get a ride from me.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Ahamedkh said:


> Hello, I apologize for creating a thread for this topic as it already has been discussed several times. I just got deactivated from Uber regarding this issue. I am a uber partner from Toronto, ON.
> 
> Last friday I got a ping 3 minutes away in uptown Toronto and as I was searching for getting a ride to downtown, I accepted it. The rider in question had a rating of 4.1 and upon arriving to pick her up, I realized why. She was a middle aged woman carrying a furry little black dog with few luggages beside her with no sign of having any kind of disability issues. From the moment I arrived, she talked with me with the tone of utter disgust and ordered me to (Not ask or request) to put her luggage into my trunk. I was about to get off my car to oblige but just before that, I noticed her dog. It was not wearing any kind of tag or jacket a service animal usually wears. I politely told her that I am extremely allergic to domestic animals and the only time I will consider tolerating such close proximity to an animal will be if it is a service dog which is required for her accessibility. She told me it is a service dog, and thats when I asked her for showing me a reasonable proof that it was one (I did not know that by law she is not required to show me any kind of proof). She said she did not have any and started warning me that I would get into trouble with Uber if I did not take her. I told her sorry once again and offered to call another Uber for her. She point blank refused and shut the door on my face. So I waited there as she called a Cab and then left.
> 
> ...


Uber is avoiding to look like the ******bags that leave disabled people but you did just that and then your score is below the deactivation level of 4.6. I think you're shit out of luck. Sorry hope you graduate soon and find an actual good job.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Uber cuts off drivers who get below a 4.6. Why would anyone accept a passenger with a rating lower than what gets us fired? My cut off is 4.7. Anything lower than a 4.7 will never get a ride from me.


I like the way you think, but it's my weekly goal to keep my acceptance rate over 90% to qualify for a 20% bonus from Lyft. I can't be picking and choosing which pax to pick up based on driver's rating - some of us throw a 3* on a passenger for having the nerve to suggest an alternate route.
Some of my best rides and biggest tips come from low rated pax. Anyone can have a bad night and puke - might be a weekly thing.... might be once a decade...

This lady, at 4.1, is obviously a cancel upon arrival, but she's gotta be one in a hundred PITAPAX (pain in the a$s passengers) out there. I've had too many low rated passengers that were sweet, tipped, and pleasant to be with to judge any pax by their rating. I've had 5* pax that were, at best, 4.7 riders.

I think we need half stars, hold that fourth star for a couple seconds and give a pax 4.5 instead of a 4. If Uber is watching - that's a free suggestion. PM me for many many more.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I wonder how many other drivers that this woman has had deactivated while carrying her bogus pet?
I've had a lot of service dogs in my car and the pax never fell back on the 'line' that it was a service animal.
These days it seems that you can take a dog into any establishment and threaten a huge lawsuit if they don't permit it even if the "service cat" sprays on the clothing on the rack at Bloomies. 
Things are just totally out of hand.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> I wonder how many other drivers that this woman has had deactivated while carrying her bogus pet?


What makes you qualified to determine the validity of the animal in question?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> What makes you qualified to determine the validity of the animal in question?





Uber-Doober said:


> I wonder how many other drivers that this woman has had deactivated while carrying her bogus pet?
> I've had a lot of service dogs in my car and the pax never fell back on the 'line' that it was a service animal.
> These days it seems that you can take a dog into any establishment and threaten a huge lawsuit if they don't permit it even if the "service cat" sprays on the clothing on the rack at Bloomies.
> Things are just totally out of hand.


You don't need to be a animal expert, just experienced enough in observing really bad human behaviour and knowing the warning signs that trouble is coming


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I thought that to benefit from service animal access, said critter had to wear a vest designating such. I'd like to hear whether the OP gets anywhere with this.


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

Backdash said:


> http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm
> Allergies and fear of dogs are not valid reasons for denying access or refusing service to people using service animals. When a person who is allergic to dog dander and a person who uses a service animal must spend time in the same room or facility, for example, in a school classroom or at a homeless shelter,* they both should be accommodated by assigning them, if possible, to different locations within the room or different rooms in the facility.*
> 
> Dunno, but it seems that if you make an attempt to get another car everybody is being accommodated.





UberMeow said:


> Its against the Ada to question the validity of an animal said to be a service animal... if they say it is, well by law it is.


I don't know why you people are quoting the Americans with Disabilities Act for something that happened in a different country.


----------



## UberAmesDude (Oct 13, 2015)

Just from reading your story in this thread, I'd guess the dog was only the final thing that was considered in deactivating you.
Sounds like you threw up a bunch of red flags, and the "service dog" issue was a solid excuse to cut ties. 
Right or wrong, Uber was within their boundaries in canning you based of the claim you refused a service dog. 
A tremendously low driver rating, and several complaints only pointed them towards deactivating you.
Sucks that it happened, but was probably coming, with or without the dog, eventually. It's a serviced based job and nobody wants a 21 year old that looks like a boy getting in their face and being "extra authoritive" especially when they are drunk. 
Use it as a series of life lessons, I guess.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

TomP said:


> I don't know why you people are quoting the Americans with Disabilities Act for something that happened in a different country.


Well, someone noticed when the thread started... don't know where we lost track of the country.



CommanderXL said:


> US drivers are subject to the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA). That's why we are required to transport service animals. Does Canada have something similar?


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

TomP said:


> I don't know why you people are quoting the Americans with Disabilities Act for something that happened in a different country.


Cuz 'Murica, that's why. Don't you know the world revolves around us? /s


----------



## ahamedkh (Jun 5, 2015)

UberAmesDude said:


> Just from reading your story in this thread, I'd guess the dog was only the final thing that was considered in deactivating you.
> Sounds like you threw up a bunch of red flags, and the "service dog" issue was a solid excuse to cut ties.
> Right or wrong, Uber was within their boundaries in canning you based of the claim you refused a service dog.
> A tremendously low driver rating, and several complaints only pointed them towards deactivating you.
> ...


Thanks for the very constructive advice man! That really helped!

Because you know a good hard kick is exactly what people need when they are already down.


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> US drivers are subject to the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA). That's why we are required to transport service animals. Does Canada have something similar?





UberMeansSuper said:


> Well, someone noticed when the thread started... don't know where we lost track of the country.


In Ontario taxi drivers would be required to carry seeing eye dogs but I am not sure about other service animals. Employers are also required to accommodate employees with disabilities to a reasonable extent. We have two people with a disability here, the driver with a documented disability and the passenger with an implicitly alleged disability. I can see that Uber just would not want the bad press and bad user experience of having a driver refuse a service animal, and may think that driver might refuse a seeing eye dog as well (even though the original poster said he would not refuse such a request). For Uber the easiest course of action is to deactivate the driver, whom they do not consider to be an employee. This is an unfortunate aspect of the Uber-driver relationship: the driver cannot readily challenge deactivations and the driver does not have the rights of an employee.


----------



## MeekloBraca (Apr 17, 2015)

I took a service dog lady one time. Never again. I will never ever ever take anybody with a dog that is out of a kennel again. I also have allergies, and not to mention how much it costs to clean that shit. I gave the woman a 1 rating even though she was fairly nice, in the hopes that her rating will get low enough that people wont take her. Thats what the cabs are for.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe in order to alleviate the driver congestion in cities, all drivers that have a dog should request a ride and if the driver refuses get them deactivated by complaining they won't take the dog.

Just make sure to do it on an account not associated to your name or driver account.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Ahamedkh said:


> Hello, I apologize for creating a thread for this topic as it already has been discussed several times. I just got deactivated from Uber regarding this issue. I am a uber partner from Toronto, ON.
> 
> Last friday I got a ping 3 minutes away in uptown Toronto and as I was searching for getting a ride to downtown, I accepted it. The rider in question had a rating of 4.1 and upon arriving to pick her up, I realized why. She was a middle aged woman carrying a furry little black dog with few luggages beside her with no sign of having any kind of disability issues. From the moment I arrived, she talked with me with the tone of utter disgust and ordered me to (Not ask or request) to put her luggage into my trunk. I was about to get off my car to oblige but just before that, I noticed her dog. It was not wearing any kind of tag or jacket a service animal usually wears. I politely told her that I am extremely allergic to domestic animals and the only time I will consider tolerating such close proximity to an animal will be if it is a service dog which is required for her accessibility. She told me it is a service dog, and thats when I asked her for showing me a reasonable proof that it was one (I did not know that by law she is not required to show me any kind of proof). She said she did not have any and started warning me that I would get into trouble with Uber if I did not take her. I told her sorry once again and offered to call another Uber for her. She point blank refused and shut the door on my face. So I waited there as she called a Cab and then left.
> 
> ...


Uber should have certain vehicles for the hanicapped and service dogs..I couldn't get a wheelchair into my car and close the back hatch too


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I took dogs about 6 times so far. Only 2 of them were service animals. they were both very well behaved and trained animals. there was no question about them being service animals. Owners pro-actively explained without me asking that they were a service animal. In other cases, owners tricked me, such as: A person comes and sits in the car, as I start the meter they ask me to wait for the other person. Other person comes into the car with a dog and dictates "the dog is coming!" with no room for negotiation! I one starred these cheaters! Both real service dog owners tipped me at the end the ride. they were very nice people with disabilities that I could even see. A lot of cheaters out there, we need to be careful. if they cheat and bring their dog into my car, I have a cloth to open on the seats and keep my car clean. I will 1 star them if I know they were cheaters. Otherwise, I will help them and give them 5 star.


I guess you must be a dog owner??


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

DieselkW said:


> What makes you qualified to determine the validity of the animal in question?


^^^
Uhhhh.... Common sense? 
A "furry little black dog" is not a service animal. 
She found out someplace that an animal can't be challenged for whatever reason and she's using that to bring along little Shatzie because the dog probably craps all over the house and tears up the furniture when alone. 
So she gets this guy fired and undoubtedly has taken some evil pleasure in doing it several times with threats of multi-million dollar lawsuits. 
She could take a rat, a snake or a tarantula into the car and say the same thing. 
Don't be such a bedwetter.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I guess you must be a dog owner??


Yes, I have a Husky & Akita mix.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

FusaichiPegasusK said:


> I absolutely adore animals, have dogs & carry them in my car regularly, but I have a backseat canvas hammock I set up for them, buckle them in so that they can't get off the hammock, & I keep the door covered with door covers so that they don't scratch the vinyl. Obviously none of that is set up when I am Ubering. I vacuum after they've been in & I use Windex on the windows so there's no streaks from their noses.
> 
> I had someone go to get in a few weeks ago with a dog. She started to ask me if it was okay if she came in with an animal, turned around, saw a "loves dogs" bumper sticker on the back of my car, and went "Oh, it's okay, you love dogs!"
> 
> I *do* love dogs & I had no problem letting her in with the dog, but it kind of pissed me off that she didn't even bother to finish asking if it was okay. Fortunately, she kept the dog in her lap the whole time & he caused no problems, but she didn't even give me a chance to ask if he was good in the car or got carsick or anything like that! I had an entire day of driving ahead of me still at that point & I would've been really ticked off if I had to stop to vacuum or clean up dog puke.


I feel sorry for mthe next passenger that day....pew-yew dogs stink...


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Ahamedkh said:


> Hello, I apologize for creating a thread for this topic as it already has been discussed several times. I just got deactivated from Uber regarding this issue. I am a uber partner from Toronto, ON.
> 
> Last friday I got a ping 3 minutes away in uptown Toronto and as I was searching for getting a ride to downtown, I accepted it. The rider in question had a rating of 4.1 and upon arriving to pick her up, I realized why. She was a middle aged woman carrying a furry little black dog with few luggages beside her with no sign of having any kind of disability issues. From the moment I arrived, she talked with me with the tone of utter disgust and ordered me to (Not ask or request) to put her luggage into my trunk. I was about to get off my car to oblige but just before that, I noticed her dog. It was not wearing any kind of tag or jacket a service animal usually wears. I politely told her that I am extremely allergic to domestic animals and the only time I will consider tolerating such close proximity to an animal will be if it is a service dog which is required for her accessibility. She told me it is a service dog, and thats when I asked her for showing me a reasonable proof that it was one (I did not know that by law she is not required to show me any kind of proof). She said she did not have any and started warning me that I would get into trouble with Uber if I did not take her. I told her sorry once again and offered to call another Uber for her. She point blank refused and shut the door on my face. So I waited there as she called a Cab and then left.
> 
> ...


Did you know 80% of dogs owners sleep with their dogs in their beds...that's foul...ulg


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> To be clear, did you start the trip or not? Your only recourse here is to bombard uber support with emails stating your story. Include the doctors note. Take the doctors note to the Toronto office. Email your story to your local news stations (small chance anything will come of it).
> 
> To those who say he shouldn't have started the trip, does it matter? The pax has enough info to file a complaint even if you don't start the trip, correct?


Pax has enough to file a complaint, but driver can just say he/she didn't see pax... Burden of proof is now on pax.


----------



## thelawnet (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't know about Canada, but in the UK there have been quite a lot of cases of Muslim drivers refusing to take (genuine) service animals.

So with a Muslim driver, rightly or wrongly, people are going to assume that this is a case of 'I don't like dogs because I'm a Muslim'.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Uber should have certain vehicles for the hanicapped and service dogs..I couldn't get a wheelchair into my car and close the back hatch too


You are not required to take a wheelchair if it doesn't fit.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

This is where the whole "tech company" thing bothers me. If they truly were, a tech co., they would have a way for both users & drivers to set these types of parameters.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Let's see my girlfriend has a 75 chocolate lab, most hotels don't accept pets and ones that do charge crazy fees. Went to Harrahs Laughlin had a room for $25 but dog was an additional $50, twice the room charge.

From now on the Lab is a service dog at any hotel I go to.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

There was an infamous case in Minneapolis where Islamic cab drivers refused to carry dogs or liquor.
Airport authority folded and set up two separate feed lines.
Don't know if they kept that system.


----------



## JustPayMe (Sep 26, 2015)

Service dog my ass

No problem man I will take your service animal. But unfortunately it will have to go in the trunk ( back of my truck or car ) where there are no seats since they're fold down

And should their pets leave any kind of dander or whatever no problem cleaning fee

But to the writer of this post personally I would have taken the animal turned around got a doctors know that it's causing you allergies went to have it custom cleaned and then charge the lady since it would have been a cleaning fee that is needed in order for you to continue your work because of course if you have an allergy thats that bad what you do have noted that means you would have to make sure that all of the dancer is back out of your vehicle in order for you to further drive your vehicle so yeah cleaning fee baby


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I agree on being able to refuse the dog if you have allergies that are well documented with a doctors note. However, I do not agree that you have to be authoritative with your passengers who are drunk. If you feel like you need to be authoritative, cancel the ride. They will never give you a 5 star.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TomP said:


> I don't know why you people are quoting the Americans with Disabilities Act for something that happened in a different country.


^^^THIS.^^^^^ As I understand it, the standards and penalties in Canada are more stringent/strict/harsh than they are in the U.S. of A.



TomP said:


> For Uber the easiest course of action is to deactivate the driver


^^^^^THIS.^^^^^^^^^^^ if the regulators come to Uber or someone sues them, they can state that as soon as they learned about it they did the worst that they could do to the driver: they kicked him out. As a former official of a cab company, I had to answer numerous letters from the regulators and other authorities concerning what I or my company intended to do about the egregious misconduct of a given driver. I sent back more than one letter informing these authorities that I had been aware of the complaint for some time and had kicked out the driver shortly after I had received it and investigated. I would add that kicking out the driver was the worst that I could do. I did not issue him his hack licence, so I could not take it from him. I managed to have dismissed more than one lawsuit after similar action. There were a few that I had to settle, but I did manage to have them settled for nuisance value.



MeekloBraca said:


> Thats what the cabs are for.


You have the same attitude that a certain CEO of a certain TNC has. I fact, when a certain legislative body questioned him about a similar subject, he went on record as directing that legislative body to consider the taxi business. You dilettantes need to learn that you can not cherry pick or go simply for the proverbial low hanging and fat fruit. You do not get to take only the milk runs and leave the hard work for everyone else. If you are going to haul passengers for compensation, you are going to haul all of them who will pay. It is precisely this elitist attitude that dilettantes like you and that certain CEO have that make you think that you should have no regulation while your competition is even more overregulated.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> There was an infamous case in Minneapolis where Islamic cab drivers refused to carry dogs or liquor.
> Airport authority folded and set up two separate feed lines.
> Don't know if they kept that system.


They did not keep it. They told the drivers to take all passengers or get out of the line. If the customer insists on consuming the liquor in the car, they can, and must refuse to carry him. If they are allergic to dogs, they must file a paper.

There seems to be an Islamic thing against dogs. I am not quite sure what it is and never have been able to get a completely satisfactory answer from any Moslem that I have asked about it. I have read the Koran and can not recall reading too much about dogs therein. I used to run across this as a dispatcher. I had a number of Moslem drivers who would accept a cat or a bird, but not a dog. I ran across the liquor problem only once. I dispatched a driver to liquor store. When he arrived and saw that it was a liquor store, he told me to give the job to someone else. I told him that he had to run the job. I added that if they opened the alcohol, he could put them out, but as long as the container remained closed he had to take them. Meanwhile, the passenger had come out. The driver got into it with the passenger. The Police showed up. The Police issued the driver a summons for Refusal to Haul. I took no further action against the driver. In fact, the driver came to me, as I was also a Compnay Official, and asked me what to do. I gave him the number of a lawyer. He went to a hearing and was found liable, but they did reduce his fine from three-hundred to one-hundred dollars. The hearing panel did add, for the record, that if he did this again, he would earn a thirty day involuntary vacation.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> There was an infamous case in Minneapolis where Islamic cab drivers refused to carry dogs or liquor.
> Airport authority folded and set up two separate feed lines.
> Don't know if they kept that system.


FMD! One law for us - one for them! Allowing Religious teachings of any type dictate operational policy at an Airport is crazy. If booze is a problem, get out of the way.

If a Dog is a problem health wise to a driver, he should be able to wait with passenger till next car comes along. No big deal, just mutual respect of each other's limitations


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

TomP said:


> I don't know why you people are quoting the Americans with Disabilities Act for something that happened in a different country.


Canada is in America...

As to the real reason, the majority of drivers here seem to be US based, so ADA rules do apply to them. Afraid I don't know the rules the Canadians have to use.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

ahamedkh said:


> Hello, I apologize for creating a thread for this topic as it already has been discussed several times. I just got deactivated from Uber regarding this issue. I am a uber partner from Toronto, ON.
> 
> Last friday I got a ping 3 minutes away in uptown Toronto and as I was searching for getting a ride to downtown, I accepted it. The rider in question had a rating of 4.1 and upon arriving to pick her up, I realized why. She was a middle aged woman carrying a furry little black dog with few luggages beside her with no sign of having any kind of disability issues. From the moment I arrived, she talked with me with the tone of utter disgust and ordered me to (Not ask or request) to put her luggage into my trunk. I was about to get off my car to oblige but just before that, I noticed her dog. It was not wearing any kind of tag or jacket a service animal usually wears. I politely told her that I am extremely allergic to domestic animals and the only time I will consider tolerating such close proximity to an animal will be if it is a service dog which is required for her accessibility. She told me it is a service dog, and thats when I asked her for showing me a reasonable proof that it was one (I did not know that by law she is not required to show me any kind of proof). She said she did not have any and started warning me that I would get into trouble with Uber if I did not take her. I told her sorry once again and offered to call another Uber for her. She point blank refused and shut the door on my face. So I waited there as she called a Cab and then left.
> 
> ...


Lawyer up .


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> I like the way you think, but it's my weekly goal to keep my acceptance rate over 90% to qualify for a 20% bonus from Lyft. I can't be picking and choosing which pax to pick up based on driver's rating - some of us throw a 3* on a passenger for having the nerve to suggest an alternate route.
> Some of my best rides and biggest tips come from low rated pax. Anyone can have a bad night and puke - might be a weekly thing.... might be once a decade...
> 
> This lady, at 4.1, is obviously a cancel upon arrival, but she's gotta be one in a hundred PITAPAX (pain in the a$s passengers) out there. I've had too many low rated passengers that were sweet, tipped, and pleasant to be with to judge any pax by their rating. I've had 5* pax that were, at best, 4.7 riders.
> ...


Stars are absolutely worthless in their current application on UBER. Comments can be very telling for any brand or service that understands it's value. I work as a ACD/UX Designer and the most valuable data comes from what people are telling us NOT meaningless stars. Comments are invaluable to brands and there have been dozens upon dozens of articles written on social media failings when brands believed their "oop" moment = let's turn off the comments and stop this noise(backlash). That's a HUGE mistake. To be fair it really depends on the application and if words are aligned with the stars. A word would act as a semi indicator of what a comment might have been so those can work.

I personally do not think half stars will benefit anyone. I want to know why you were at a 4.1. I suspect UBER full well understands if drivers and riders alike had access to actual comments and you could see a pax customers last 3 or X comments this lady would have been avoided like the plague. Someone please call the CDC.


----------



## MeekloBraca (Apr 17, 2015)

"You have the same attitude that a certain CEO of a certain TNC has. I fact, when a certain legislative body questioned him about a similar subject, he went on record as directing that legislative body to consider the taxi business. You dilettantes need to learn that you can not cherry pick or go simply for the proverbial low hanging and fat fruit. You do not get to take only the milk runs and leave the hard work for everyone else. If you are going to haul passengers for compensation, you are going to haul all of them who will pay. It is precisely this elitist attitude that dilettantes like you and that certain CEO have that make you think that you should have no regulation while your competition is even more overregulated."

I dont care. Im not letting a service dog that im allergic to and have to clean up after, into my vehicle.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I did some research on this today and here's what I found. 
The rules for service dogs are almost universal in all countries since people do travel with their dogs. 
Service dogs or animals in general MUST pass a "Public Access Test" which means but is not exclusive to.... the dog, if in a Steak House, lets say, MUST not be agitated by the smell of steaks, not put paws up on the table for a treat, etc. 
They "should" be wearing a vest but not mandatory. 
Hardly any of the service dogs that I've seen wear a vest, but they do have that special harness with a special handle like affair for the owner to hold on to.... not a common leash.

An "Emotional Support" animal does NOT have the same privileges as a support dog as far as public places is concerned. 
Service dogs are TRAINED to not be distracted from their owner's needs and protection under any circumstances.

No difference between U.S. and Canadian rules although some do vary slightly between Canadian provinces.

The following link is just one that I found on the subject, and is Canadian for the person that took me to task over the country "issue".

Although I love dogs, I hate pushy people.... and I'd shop around for a real slick, hungry, (Maybe a real sharpy that just went out on his own) Scheister lawyer to sue Uber.... and produce all of the websites that I personally found to bolster the case.

http://servicedog.ca/about-us/faq


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

were you able to get your deactivation reversed after providing Uber proof of your severe allergies?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MeekloBraca said:


> I dont care. Im not letting a service dog that im allergic to and have to clean up after, into my vehicle.


I take no issue with your refusal to haul an animal to which you have a physical allergy.

I do take issue with the statement that you made that I quoted. Further, I take issue with the attitude that gives rise to a statement such as that.


----------



## ahamedkh (Jun 5, 2015)

Just a update here guys, I got my deactivation reversed on the condition that I am not going to deny service to any kind of service dogs again. The person I dealt with at the Uber Office was incharge of public relations and handles all cases like this, he explained to me denying service to these kind of passengers means just inviting trouble for Uber as the passenger does get legal ground to sue them. As they just do not want to be bothered with these kind of issues at all in general, it is just easier for them not to have drivers who have a problem like I do. So he said, he will make sure I am not matched with this pax again and never to deny another service dog.

He also just suggested that I find a way to take care of this problem if I ever get a service dog again. So I found some face masks online which supposedly filters the air for any allergens. So I keep one of that in my car. I have completed around 3500 rides till date, out of that this was the first service dog request I got, and neither did I get another one ever since. So I think I can deal with this in the future. I probably will with Uber for a few more months, so this right now is good enough for me.

Thanks for all the support and feedback guys! I hope I have given enough information for anyone who might be facing the same situation. 

As I was told from the Uber office,

The PAX dont need to have any kind of certificate to prove it is a service dog. If he/she says it is a service dog you have to take it no questions asked. Yes refusing to take her and making sure you stand there for them to get another Uber should have worked, but what he told me was that these situations are so troublesome for them, they just don't want to deal with it. So just play it safe and take the dog. If it creates any kind of mess, just take a photo and send it to be Uber, the rider would be charged accordingly. 

Also if you are seriously allergic, please send support a copy of your doctor's note beforehand to cover yourself in every possible way so that you have proof that Uber was notified about this before and they allowed you to continue with your service. Even though this does not guarantee that they will retain you, it does give you some good ground to get reactivated again.


----------



## fiyawalker (Nov 23, 2015)

The needs of the few outweigh the needs of the one. So, severe allergies of the driver and or his family are disregarded to provide a service for the one. Just as there are various classifications of cars (Uberx, xl, Taxi, Suv, black, select, etc.), there could be an additional classification called "UberSA" (Service Animal). Anyone willing to have animals in their cars can apply and be granted that classification. When the need arises for that service, an "UberSA" vehicle can be sent. Let the Pax request that service with no additional cost. There could even be a higher cost just like there is for anything other than Uberx. The higher cost would cover a periodic hypoallergenic cleaning, poop pickup or puking. If this suggestion is not reasonable, then put your shades on before your pickup (even if it's at night) and drive off like Stevie Wonder when you see fifi!
Does your right to smoke invalidate my right to live???


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's my solution. My car / my rules. I don't allow 
Dogs, cats, food or drinks in my car. I don't care your hungry. I don't care if your blind. 

Whenever I see someone approach my car that I don't want to take, I drive off and hit "rider no show." I do this all the time.

Since Uber considers me an independent contractor, I behave as such.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Ahamedkh said:


> Hello, I apologize for creating a thread for this topic as it already has been discussed several times. I just got deactivated from Uber regarding this issue. I am a uber partner from Toronto, ON.
> 
> Last friday I got a ping 3 minutes away in uptown Toronto and as I was searching for getting a ride to downtown, I accepted it. The rider in question had a rating of 4.1 and upon arriving to pick her up, I realized why. She was a middle aged woman carrying a furry little black dog with few luggages beside her with no sign of having any kind of disability issues. From the moment I arrived, she talked with me with the tone of utter disgust and ordered me to (Not ask or request) to put her luggage into my trunk. I was about to get off my car to oblige but just before that, I noticed her dog. It was not wearing any kind of tag or jacket a service animal usually wears. I politely told her that I am extremely allergic to domestic animals and the only time I will consider tolerating such close proximity to an animal will be if it is a service dog which is required for her accessibility. She told me it is a service dog, and thats when I asked her for showing me a reasonable proof that it was one (I did not know that by law she is not required to show me any kind of proof). She said she did not have any and started warning me that I would get into trouble with Uber if I did not take her. I told her sorry once again and offered to call another Uber for her. She point blank refused and shut the door on my face. So I waited there as she called a Cab and then left.
> 
> ...


I don't mind animals, but I say no to English Sheep Dogs.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

If you have an allergy to animals, then you cannot be fired for refusing service animals. You are protected under the Americans with Disabilities Act and need to point this out to Uber.
Moreover, the laws protecting services animals are extremely unfair and wide open to abuse. They clearly need to be revised. I'm violating someone's rights when asking for proof it's a service dog? I'm clearly not. I had a drunk customer claim they had a service dog and the dog was so old and feeble, it had to be carried. Fortunately, I'm not allergic so it wasn't a problem but the customer was clearly lying.
It's a crime to misrepresent a pet as a service dog so Uber can be causing you to aide and abet a crime by telling you not to ask for proof. It's a horrible miscarriage of justice to not require proof.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Lawyer up. You have the medical records. Could be a good lawsuit for you. And call your local media, but only after you lawyer up and get professional advice on approaching the media.


Many so-called "service dogs" are merely graduates of 2 week diploma mills.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Being allergic to dogs does not make you eligible for protection under the Americans with Disability Act.
The reason the ADA exists is because people with handicaps need a little extra help. From some of the comments here, it is obvious why handicapped people need others to help them survive their daily routines.

Do people needlessly "claim" their dog is a necessary companion animal? Sure. Does that give you the right to blow off a blind person needing a ride? What a doochybag thing to do, have you no shame? Where's your empathy? Blind people can't drive! They need to pay someone to transport them. I drive the visually impaired all the time, they're core customers. Close your eyes, and imagine life dependent on a dog just to walk down the street.

Waaaah!! Having a dog in my car will make me sneezy. Man up and grow a pair you petulant child. How debilitating is it to have an allergy attack compared to someone missing body parts? Some of you whiny little biatches wouldn't last a day of being handicapped because you lack the courage it takes to persevere in the face of adversity.

You have all your limbs, your organs all work, and you don't need an animal to survive the day. How lucky you are, and how utterly devoid of humanity you must be to take your luck for granted like that. Drive past a blind person needing a ride.

You kick puppies in your spare time too? Who is the animal here?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> Being allergic to dogs does not make you eligible for protection under the Americans with Disability Act.
> 
> Having a dog in my car will make me sneezy.


Before anyone starts throwing accusations, calling names and generally criticising, be aware that I haul dogs, service animals or not. I always have hauled dogs. I have no problem with them.

I was indeed, surprised to find language that specifically states that you can not refuse the service animal due to allergies. I had assumed that you could because the District of Columbia allows cab drivers to refuse service animals if they are allergic. The driver must go to a licenced physician, secure documentation that he is allergic, file the documentation with the Hack Office and keep a copy in his cab.

The reactions that some allergic people have to "pet dander" are far more severe than "sneezy". The reactions can be downright debilitating. As I do not know under what Congress this act passed and who the President was that signed it, I will make no statement about this or that group who may or may not have put the language into it about allergies. I have a pretty good idea, but as I do not know, and am too lazy to research it right now, I will not label anyone, for the present.

Allergies should not necessarily keep someone from driving for compensation. The solution would be something similar to what D.C. does. In the case of the TNCs, perhaps filing the documentation with the TNC, in a manner similar to the way in which you file your driver's licence, insurance card, registration and inspection form (where required) and the driver's keeping a copy in his vehicle would be the way to do it.

While I have not seen it, I have read enough to believe that the abuse of the ADA on the part of dog owners could be more widespread than I would suspect. Perhaps I do not see this abuse because on the occasions when I do get a passenger with a dog, be it UberX or in the taxi, I do not ask any questions about the dog. I simply stop, put the passenger into the car, get his address and take him where he is going. The dog hair, if any, is no problem in the cab. The cab has vinyl covered seats and rubber floors. Sweeping, vacuuming or whatever will make short order of dog hair. I have had only one or two UberX users with dogs. Those dogs have not shed in my UberX car.

If the abuse of the ADA provisions on the part of dog owners becomes more widespread, at some point there will be enough of an outcry that Congress will have to do something.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

As a rule, I dont take dogs, but over the last month or so, I have had 4 dogs in the car. 3 of them have been in their crates/carriers and the other sat on the lap of the owner. All were perfectly behaved. I'm not allergic to dogs. I am however allergic to many of their owners. If they are entitled, or "demand" that I take them and their dog, I simply refuse the ride. In actual fact, and in most cases, I would be perfectly happy taking the dog and leaving the owner to fend for themselves.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

R44KDEN said:


> in most cases, I would be perfectly happy taking the dog and leaving the owner to fend for themselves.


----------

